# Hope dies last!



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Upanje umre zadnje!

Croatian:   Nada umre zadnja!

German:    Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: Naděje umírá poslední

In Lithuanian: Viltis miršta paskutinė


----------



## Drechuin

In French : L'espoir meurt en dernier.

An idiom with the same meaning : Tant qu'il y a de la vie, il y a de l'espoir.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Speranţa moare ultima!


----------



## elroy

jana.bo99 said:


> German: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


 The common German saying is "Hoffnung stirbt als letztes." 

A literal translation into Arabic would be الأمل آخر ما يموت, but this is not a commonly used saying.


----------



## kiyama

Catalan: l'esperança és l'últim que es perd.
We have the same idiom Drechuin said: Mentre hi ha vida hi ha esperança.


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: la speranza è l'ultima a morire.
The same idiom as in Catalan and French: finché c'è vita c'è speranza.


----------



## patriota

*Brazilian Portuguese*: A esperança é a última que morre.
*European Portuguese*: A esperança é a última a morrer.


----------



## deine

Spanish: 
¡Esperanza muere la última!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

*Spanish:*

La esperanza es lo último que se pierde. (~Hope is the last thing to lose).
Mientras hay vida, hay esperanza. (~While there is life, there is hope).


deine said:


> Spanish:
> ¡Esperanza muere la última!


I'm afraid that's not correct at all. That means "Esperanza is the last person to die" ("Esperanza" is a woman name).


----------



## aleCcowaN

deine said:


> Spanish:
> ¡Esperanza muere la última!


Mejor "¡La esperanza muere a lo último!"


----------



## Prince_of_Persia

In persian it is : Omid akharin chizist ke mimirad
but we also have a phrase which almost means like that: Dar na omidi basi omidast, payaane shabe siah , sepidast
and it means : there would be many hopes within frustration, and the end of the dark night will be a shining day.


----------



## patriota

Dr. Quizá said:


> Mientras hay vida, hay esperanza. (~While there is life, there is hope).


In Portuguese:
"Enquanto há vida, há esperança" or "enquanto houver vida, haverá esperança".


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungarian the word by word translation would be: A remény hal meg utoljára. But it is not really used like this. I would think that that equivalent of the Latin proverb "Dum spiro spero" would be used more naturally: Míg élek, remélek.


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:  Espero mortas laste.


----------



## noncasper

In Vietnamese: Tôi mong chết sau cùng


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 
Nada poslednja umire / Нада последња умире.


----------



## Encolpius

*Slovak*: Nádej zomiera posledná.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:
*«Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει (πάντα) τελευταία»* [i elˈpi.ða peˈθe.ni (ˈpan.da) te.leˈfte.a] --> _hope (always) dies last

(Apologies, typo)_


----------



## Rallino

Turkish:
*Can çıkmayan bedenden umut çıkmaz*. --> _Hope doesn't leave a body that the soul hasn't yet left._


----------



## merquiades

English:   Hope springs eternal


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> *«Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει (πάντα) τελευταία»* [i elˈpi.ða peˈθe.ni (ˈpan.da) te.leˈfte.a] --> _hope (always) dies last
> 
> (Apologies, typo)_


"Ελπίδα" is also a feminine name in Greek, and sometimes people make pun on this saying, especially when the mother-in-law is called by this name.


----------

